# iPodNano ou IPod Classic - lequel choisir ?



## prugne (3 Octobre 2008)

bonjour 
Nouvelle dans le monde Apple, je me laisserai bien tenter par un IPod nano ou classic mais lequel choisir  : 
critères importants pour moi : légèreté - facile à transporter et super léger... iPod nano  ?
Et je me demandai est-ce qu il existe des accessoires car j aimerai courir et écouter de la music en même temps mais si je n ai pas de poches- comment puis-je accrocher le IPod?:love:
merci d avance
prugne.


----------



## fandipod (3 Octobre 2008)

Il existe un brassard sport... Sur le site d'Apple voici le lien... : http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MB769G/A?fnode=MTY1NDA3NQ&mco=MTg4ODY2MQ

Ecoute regarde ça et si tu veux de la légéreté achète l'ipod nano.. Et si tu aimes beaucoup la musique un ipod nano 16go saCHANT QUE MOI J4AI UN 160go ipod classic moi j'aime bien et je cherche pas à courir avec après chacun ces choix.. Mais bon par rapport à tes critères je te conseille fortement l'ipod nano 16GO


----------



## prugne (3 Octobre 2008)

merci pour l info j y go pour un IPod nano.


----------



## fandipod (3 Octobre 2008)

TU prends un 16GO?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2008)

prugne a dit:


> merci pour l info j y go pour un IPod nano.



D'agneau...

Bon, pour pas faire seulement un post avec une blague foireuse, je confirme l'intérêt pour toi d'un ipod nano en comparaison avec un classique.

Le classique possède un dd (contre un disque flash pour le nano) et il est donc préférable de pas trop le brusquer notamment en faisant son jogging...


----------



## fandipod (4 Octobre 2008)

Oui ça c'est sur... Bonne journée


Fandipod

P.S : j'ai encore donné un bon conseil... LOL


----------

